# New Harley for me??



## Joshua71 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok brethren, I'm looking at buying a new 2014 Harley Wide Glide which will be my first Harley. Any thoughts, criticisms, praises or commentary on this particular model? I haven't test drove it yet, but looks like it would be fun ride and comfortable on the highway! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this one


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 18, 2014)

Not a bad bike. As I am a large man, it is a little too small for me though. The WG is the next step up from a Sportster and although a fun bike for around the city, I wouldn't be comfortable on a long trip. However, my son had one that he rode the wheels off of and he loved it. Of course he was about 70 pounds smaller at the time.
Have fun and be safe. Ride with your head on a swivel.


----------



## Joshua71 (Jul 18, 2014)

Appreciate the feedback, this should be a good bike for me then as I'm fairly new to riding. Signing the papers today, after they add a few things it will be ready to go. Looking forward to some road time! After they finish getting it ready for me, I'll upload a couple pics.


----------



## RyanC (Jul 18, 2014)

Join the Shrine and get the H-D Shrine Bike at cost.


----------



## Joshua71 (Jul 18, 2014)

That's a nice bike too!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 18, 2014)

Enjoy, from an Indian owner.


----------



## RyanC (Jul 18, 2014)

Police Officer, Fire Fighters and the Shrine, can get several models at dealers cost from Harley, in the end it just save you a few thousand bucks. Best of Luck with the new bike, remember to keep the shinny side up.


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 18, 2014)

When I decide to trade in my Ultra Classic, it will be for a new Shrine Ultra Classic or Road King.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Honestly, I like my V-twin just fine, but I wouldn't buy another one.  If I ever get another motorcycle it will probably be a BMW RT series.  For me the cleaner look, smoother ride, and less noise are big selling points.  And I get tired of everyone expecting me to have a "Biker" attitude.


----------



## Joshua71 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here it is, it has been a lot of fun and have been out riding with a couple brothers from our lodge. Great way to spend a nice day. Also looking to join the local chapter of the Widows Sons for some more fun and good guys to ride with. Hope this finds you all well and happy  

Happy to meet, Sorry to part, Happy to meet again!


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice looking ride. Stay warm, be safe, ride with your head on a swivel, and enjoy.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 6, 2014)

That is one sweet ride.  Enjoy!


----------



## Companion Joe (Sep 7, 2014)

That's a good looking bike. I currently have a 2007 Custom Sportster. It has the big tank and a set of Vance & Hines pipes, so I can ride for a while without stopping, and it sounds great. I am considering trading for a Street Bob. I love the looks of those bikes. The only drawback is I don't think they have forward controls like my current bike. The first bike I owned had mid controls, and it was killer on long rides.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 8, 2014)

I know y'all will say I am crazy but here I go.....Ware a helmet....I know it is hot at this time of the year...I know it is not a cool thing to do but it will help you if you go down....when I went down on my 2008 Electra Glide (FLHTC) 8/31/2013 I was glad I was wairing a helmet.  I have another new helmet and a 2009 street Glide (FLHX).   I wish I would have seen this when you first posted it because I would have said buy a used Metric cruser first and see if you like it.  The 09 Street Glide had ony 5800 miles on it.  A metric cruzer cost so much less and if that guy would have don that he would have lost so much less. 

P.S someone thought I had to much lane and wanted some of it at 65mph.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 8, 2014)

Be glad you are in Canada here in the lonestar state the Widows Son is not reconized and ther is an edict where we can't officaly ride with them.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 8, 2014)

jvarnell said:


> buy a used Metric cruser first and see if you like it.


That's what I did.  It cost half as much, and I am still riding it.  However, it did teach me that if I ever move up it will be to a BMW, not a Harley.


----------



## Joshua71 (Sep 16, 2014)

jvarnell said:


> Be glad you are in Canada here in the lonestar state the Widows Son is not reconized and ther is an edict where we can't officaly ride with them.



I'm sorry to hear that it's not recognized and about the edict. I'm surprised that Texas GL would have issue with the WS. I always loved spending time in Texas, great people, great weather haha.  Thanks for the comments brother


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 18, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:
			
		

> That's what I did.  It cost half as much, and I am still riding it.  However, it did teach me that if I ever move up it will be to a BMW, not a Harley.


I went harley because of leg position.  Or the victory cross country is a very nice ride.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 18, 2014)

Joshua71 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that it's not recognized and about the edict. I'm surprised that Texas GL would have issue with the WS. I always loved spending time in Texas, great people, great weather haha.  Thanks for the comments brother


The problem was an obscure back patch from Florida that has a pole dancing girl on it.  The GLoT should have aproved it with them having last right of refusal to the back patch.  If I say what I want to about this I will get in trouble.  I have a widows son belt buckel from a frind in Kansas that I can't ware because of this.  I wish people would look at the words used when writing an edict.


----------

